# Staying at Elara now



## Tony&Perry (Aug 30, 2012)

Got it through a Int International exchange a year ago and it was for a Westgate - then received a new sheet for Hilton Elara sometime later.  The 2 bedroom unit is excellent.  We own at Marriott Grand Chateau and would stay at Elara anytime instead. The finishes are first class and the projection TV makes us want to never leave the room. Being european we love the combined washer/dryer. We are on the 33rd floor and have no idea if this is a Westagte unit or a Hilton remodel.  For us the Tower of Terror is a Tower of Pleasure!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 30, 2012)

Tony&Perry said:


> Got it through a Int International exchange a year ago and it was for a Westgate - then received a new sheet for Hilton Elara sometime later.  The 2 bedroom unit is excellent.  We own at Marriott Grand Chateau and would stay at Elara anytime instead. The finishes are first class and the projection TV makes us want to never leave the room. Being european we love the combined washer/dryer. We are on the 33rd floor and have no idea if this is a Westagte unit or a Hilton remodel.  For us the Tower of Terror is a Tower of Pleasure!



HGVC doesn't participate in II so it's likely not their unit, but the front desk should know for sure


----------



## azdave (Sep 1, 2012)

Howdy.  We are in Vegas right now.  We just toured the Elara.  It is the newest addition to HGVC in Vegas.  Used to be Westgate, however legal/bankruptcy issues allowed Hilton to purchase the resort.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 1, 2012)

Trading in is the way to go.  

George


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to say you are explaining exactly the Westgate units.  I know because I stayed there two years ago.  Have you used the washer/dryer yet?  If not, be warned -- it takes a day to do one load and good luck trying to open the washer/dryer until the drying cycle is complete.  DO NOT do a load of laundry the night before you leave or you will be on the phone with the front desk requesting special help to get your clothes out so you can make your flight.   

I thought the Westgate units were very nice.  A little too many deep red colors for me, but I thought the kitchen was top notch and the space in that unit -- my goodness, they are HUGE.  I also loved the view and the electric blinds were neat.

I was very unimpressed with the projection tv.  I thought the picture was very dull and not HD, especially comapred to the flat screens in the bedrooms.

I basically had no complaints about the rooms at the Westgate.  I know some HGVC owners have posted many times about how much better the HGVC units will be/are, but I have not read anything to show how they are better.  I will say that I thought the couch (leather?  fake leather) was a little cheap looking and I could see that needing replaced soon.  

If someone has been in the renovated Hilton rooms, it would be nice to read about them.



Tony&Perry said:


> Got it through a Int International exchange a year ago and it was for a Westgate - then received a new sheet for Hilton Elara sometime later.  The 2 bedroom unit is excellent.  We own at Marriott Grand Chateau and would stay at Elara anytime instead. The finishes are first class and the projection TV makes us want to never leave the room. Being european we love the combined washer/dryer. We are on the 33rd floor and have no idea if this is a Westagte unit or a Hilton remodel.  For us the Tower of Terror is a Tower of Pleasure!


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> HGVC doesn't participate in II so it's likely not their unit, but the front desk should know for sure



They (HGVC) do now, at least for the moment:

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=PHW&parentResortCode=PHW


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 4, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I will say that I thought the couch (leather?  fake leather) was a little cheap looking and I could see that needing replaced soon.
> 
> If someone has been in the renovated Hilton rooms, it would be nice to read about them.



That is the ever present, infamous Wastegate couch. I believe they are purchased pre-aged with rips & a general K-Mart doorbuster special look & feel. Every Wastegate I've ever been in with a couch has one & invariably they are worn & tattered looking at best.  

The II unit at the Tower of Terror are & will remain in the guadt, cheap looking Wastegate trim virtually forever or at least until Hilton needs them redone to decent standards but that is likely to be a decade or more down the road. NEVER buy a Wastegate unit there - even at the discount from $30K+ to the $1 they bring now - it is NO deal even if you get it for free. Trade in if you must see why Wastegate was brought to the brink of beankruptcy by this 1/3 built disaster.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 4, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> They (HGVC) do now, at least for the moment:
> 
> http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=PHW&parentResortCode=PHW



I cannot trade my points into II as I can with RCI, that is the distinction. HGVC does not own Elara, HGVC was hired to manage the operation, a shrewd move given how people are being suckered in to thinking it is owned by HGVC.

From the March 2012 news:

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2012/mar/01/former-ph-towers-westgate-timeshare-resort-gets-ne/

The 1,201-unit Elara was sold in November and, after a series of transactions, new owner LV Tower 52 LLC hired Hilton Grand Vacations to rebrand the property and provide future timeshare sales and marketing services.


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I cannot trade my points into II as I can with RCI, that is the distinction. HGVC does not own Elara, HGVC was hired to manage the operation, a shrewd move given how people are being suckered in to thinking it is owned by HGVC.
> 
> From the March 2012 news:
> 
> ...



Agreed.  I can only trade into Elara via II and my DRI ownership (today).  Will be interesting to see how all this falls out with HGVC Elara, where/how tradeable, etc.  I opened a new topic to discuss this:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178254


----------

